
A Responosive Task Management App on Android - supriya_p
http://i.imgur.com/a3jMkCM.gif
======
supriya_p
It can be found on play store at
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.supriyaprem...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.supriyapremkumar.rememberit)

This is my first android app. For the next version I to make it a cloud based
service.

I would love to hear some feedback.

Thanks again! -Supriya

